# Urgent help needed, strange red thing coming out of tail



## Tanksowner (Apr 13, 2013)

my russian tortoise (im not sure if male of female) just stood up as far as it could, started weeing and a strange red thing was coming in and out of its tail, no sign of the red thing now and the tortoise is now walking around and acting normal, any ideas?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe a sign that hello! I'm a boy!


----------



## Tanksowner (Apr 13, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Maybe a sign that hello! I'm a boy!



Hopefully, as long as it not a prolapse, i will keep an eye on!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 13, 2013)

Definitely keep an eye. If it happens again and you can be camera ready and snap a pic it will help the experts to help you, if need be. Hopefully it is just him being a him! In which case, you picked the right name for Tank! : )


----------



## wellington (Apr 13, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking too, surprise I'm a big boy now. Does it look something like this http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2007/04/29/terrifying-sex-organs-of-male/




Tanksowner said:


> BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a sign that hello! I'm a boy!
> ...



If it goes back in, it's not a prolapse.


----------



## Tanksowner (Apr 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> That's what I'm thinking too, surprise I'm a big boy now. Does it look something like this http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2007/04/29/terrifying-sex-organs-of-male/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i didnt get such a good view of it as it was under his shell, and he seemed to have full control of it and its back in now, i feel much better now that i know what it could be, thanks guys! and i will keep a camera close by incase it happens again!


----------

